# Finished a Large Run



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Finished a large run for the hens in the laying house. It isn't finished yet, we have to finish the bottom perimeter. The fence is 7 feet tall so hopefully they will all stay inside. Now if I can only keep my children from dragging things in for the chickens to play on!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That looks great! I'll bet the ladies like it. How many chickens there?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I think there are about 22 in there now. I really need to get an exact count, but, we've been moving some around to accommodate some meat birds that are almost ready.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

So you have meat birds to add?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

No, the meat birds are almost done. They are in their own run. I have 5 different coops/runs. Laying house, meat birds, seramas, and 2 for breeders.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Having a run is so nice when birds have to be kept up for any reason. Predators in particular.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

The run is about 3000 square feet....so 22 chickens have lots of room. About the size of my front AND back yard at my old house. We have coyotes that use the back feilds as a corridor, so 7 feet fences, flood lights, and large dogs are necessary


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow. I remember having electric fencing 7 foot tall, a dog, and lights because the deer kept eating my roses. There was a deer trail that ran thru our property probably 100 years old.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sem,why didn't you shoot some of those deer and fill your freezer?You feed them,they feed you...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

At the time , Long Island was big on "Bambi" and don't dare shoot deer. They even shut down most hunting. In one area, the community had put up 7-8 foot fencing, and those cattle grates over their driveways to keep them out. They would empty bird feeders and bird baths. And Long Island's deer population was out of control, deer starving in the winter, and the deer as a whole becoming smaller. But people don't want to see that. Sometimes a group of guys would sneak into the woods and take some deer out for food. 

I moved to Florida.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That's sad.It was a problem around Cincinnati,too.Same story until the deer bothered their property and car accidents skyrocketed.Now that county has a higher bag limit than the rural county I live in.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Ann Arbor Mi is going through that.Way abundance of deer and laws to prevent the cull of them.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Deer hunting is a way of life down here. Dogs are allowed to run deer also. I prefer still hunting.


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

That is a big coop


----------

